# Wood Burning, Needing help in which kit to purchase, best bang for buck. (Pyrography)



## Blackie_

Hello Pyrography LJ folks

I'm in the market for purchasing a burning kit, so far I have these two listed that I'm looking at and need opinions, assistence and help been it be these two listed or something different.

Detail Master "Dagger III" for $139.00
http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2000800/1879/detail-master-dagger-iii.aspx

SUPER PRO II WOODBURNER BY COLWOOD for $108.00
http://www.thewoodcraftshop.com/store/p/1464-SUPER-PRO-II-WOODBURNER-BY-COLWOOD.html

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## mojapitt

Don't know much about them. Specs look similar so I go lest expensive if it's a trial run.


----------



## DonnaMenke

I can help you out a lot with this one, Blackie, since I have been woodburning since 1995. I had the Colwood Detailer for 15 years and it worked great. I sold it to a wood shop where I was teaching and then I bought this Cub:
http://www.thewoodcraftshop.com/store/p/1466-CUB-WOODBURNER-BY-COLWOOD.html
It is smaller, lighter, and easier for me to take with me on my travels. It is all I need, and I woodburn on almost all my carvings. You may need just a writing tip and maybe a shader. I use the skew all the time for my animal feathers, fur, and other details.
The Detail Master is over-priced and the handles get uncomfortably hot- I used to sell them at Woodcraft.
You do not need a 2-holer. You can use only one side at a time anyhow.
Get the handled tips- not the replaceable tips and it is quick and easy to change them. Most of the time you don't change around anyhow.
You have a good supplier- Larry is a joy to work with. Tell him I sent you- Donna


----------



## Blackie_

Thanks Donna, I have it on order.


----------



## Bertha

Sounds like you've already found one but I've been real happy with my Detail Master.
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2000800/1880/Detail-Master-Sabre-IV.aspx


----------



## Blackie_

Al thanks for posting but yea I went ahead and purchased the one that donna displayed above, it's on it's way only I went for the detailer not the cub and also the kit so my total was just under $130.00.


----------



## natdobs

Another good resource for more choices you can find in this article about the best pyrography kit.


----------

